# Luggage storage



## Michael (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi,

First time travelling by Amtrak. I will be going from Baltimore to NYC on the Northeast Regional. I know that Baltimore station has luggage storage available for passengers, I was wondering if any knows whether it is possible to leave the luggage the day before departure, and, if not, when is it possible? As soon as it opens, 24 hours before? What is the rule?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Maglev (Feb 22, 2017)

From Amtrak's website, it appears that you may store your luggage for 24 hours:



> Temporary Bag StorageCustomers holding tickets for travel may store their items in Parcel Check service when available for $5.00 per 24 hours.
> 
> At New York Penn Station, Washington Union Station and Philadelphia 30th Street Station, the fee is $10.00 per 24 hours.


----------



## Michael (Feb 22, 2017)

Yeah, but the language is not clear whether up to 24h or 5 dollars for each 24h. But I think I might just send them an email and ask.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 22, 2017)

If you don't need your luggage immediately, although it's not advertised as such, it's possible to check your luggage from Baltimore to NYC! It will be carried on 1 of the trains that have checked baggage service. (No Acela and except for the overnight Regional no Regionals do. Thus, it will not be on your train.)

You can check your bags in 24 hours in advance of THAT train's departure. That way you avoid the storage fee!


----------



## Michael (Feb 24, 2017)

the_traveler said:


> If you don't need your luggage immediately, although it's not advertised as such, it's possible to check your luggage from Baltimore to NYC! It will be carried on 1 of the trains that have checked baggage service. (No Acela and except for the overnight Regional no Regionals do. Thus, it will not be on your train.)
> 
> You can check your bags in 24 hours in advance of THAT train's departure. That way you avoid the storage fee!


This is great, exactly what I need. Thank you so much!


----------



## arun (Jun 18, 2017)

I have a related question regarding checked in baggage. I'm traveling from New York to Raleigh. Since the checked in bag won't be near me when I'm traveling, do I have to go and collect the bag before the train stops at Raleigh station as I don't think the train would stop for more than a couple of minutes? How will I know where the checked in bags are kept?


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 18, 2017)

If you check your bag and your destination has checked baggage service, it will be removed by the station personnel during the stop - even if it's "only a few minutes".

As far as where to collect it, that depends on the station. Some have a luggage room, some at the counter, some from the cart outside - I have seen all of these. I'm not sure what Raleigh uses. They should announce where to collect it.


----------



## BCL (Jun 19, 2017)

arun said:


> I have a related question regarding checked in baggage. I'm traveling from New York to Raleigh. Since the checked in bag won't be near me when I'm traveling, do I have to go and collect the bag before the train stops at Raleigh station as I don't think the train would stop for more than a couple of minutes? How will I know where the checked in bags are kept?


There is no access to the baggage car while the train is moving. Are you asking if baggage has to be claimed off of the train's baggage car? If that's the question, the answer is no.

Regardless of how the station is set up, they will remove (from the baggage car) all the baggage destined for that station. At most stations the baggage will be available at the ticket counter, although some of the larger stations have separate baggage counters and/or rooms. When I took the Coast Starlight to Emeryville, the baggage was first taken to the front of the station building where it was then made available to claim right off a baggage cart. There were some destined for bus service to San Francisco. One could also claim baggage and then give it to a driver for the bus. I think LA Union Station has an airport style baggage carousel. I remember NY Penn Station has a baggage counter. That's where you'll need to check in your baggage. Baggage that isn't claimed will generally be available to be claimed at the ticket counter.


----------



## arun (Jun 20, 2017)

Wow that is very convenient indeed... Thanks the_traveler and BCL


----------



## PVD (Jun 20, 2017)

Amtrak is better than the airlines when it comes to id for baggage claim. Someone usually wants to see the baggage claim stubs, so don't lose track of them.....


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jun 20, 2017)

Agree. Airlines used to match as you left the claim area, now they don't care. Amtrak always checks I have found, or did last time checked bags


----------



## BCL (Jun 21, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> Agree. Airlines used to match as you left the claim area, now they don't care. Amtrak always checks I have found, or did last time checked bags


Most baggage claim areas aren't closed off unless it's international. I remember a short time when they would set up barriers and everyone leaving would be checked, but that's not always a guarantee, especially when people are bringing in carry-on into the baggage carousel areas.


----------



## PVD (Jun 23, 2017)

It is cheaper for them to pay an occasional claim for a stolen bag. Paying for security checking everyone entering with their carry-ons, and leaving would be very expensive at low volume airports, and expensive and disruptive and high volume airports. International is dictated by the need to bring luggage to customs, that's a whole different animal. You probably wouldn't risk picking up someone else's bag , not knowing what was inside, and bring it to the Customs Officer for possible inspection.


----------

